# great grandmother



## skindel (May 15, 2014)

hey pat looks like we might be related away back somewhere


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2014)

skindel said:


> hey pat looks like we might be related away back somewhere





*skindel .. i do believe we are ..............*


----------



## skindel (May 15, 2014)

i know, that she rode it for fun, not knowing where she was going,
just following the trail,
just the wind in her hair,she would also 
run erends for her father.one time she blew up the motor
and it was a couple weeks in the shop,she wore that thing out.
But she loved people and helping out where and when needed.


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2014)

1948 (or earlier) Simplex with that oil bath air cleaner, I do believe. Touchy motors. That's why you find so many rolling chassis' (relatively speaking) and not so many motors.


----------

